#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > China, Korea, Japan, Hong Kong and Macau Travel Forum >  >  Shanghai Disney 2018

## Thailandbound

Shanghai Disney opened on June 2016. It is located not too far from Pudong airport. Line 11 goes directly there from Jiatong University. Took me about an hour to get there from Jiatong University station. We went on a Monday, hoping it may be a bit quieter, but were sorely mistaken. You have to line up to get through security which checks your bags. It took us over an hour to get through security. Once through you have to wait again to get your tickets. Download the Disney app to get access to a map in English and fastpass access to some rides. 

The cost to get in was 360 rmb on off peak times, and 499 rmb for peak times (weekends and holidays)


Watch for the people who will cut in front of you..lol. I had to elbow a few to keep my spot.

----------


## Thailandbound



----------


## Thailandbound

Here we were waiting for the ride.. it was a boat where we go through waterways in pitch black and see many pirates and 3 D scenery/virtual reality which  makes you think you are in the high seas as part of the pirates of the Carribean. .. pretty damn cool. Was too black inside to take pics on the ride.

----------


## Thailandbound



----------


## Thailandbound

awesome maze here.. luved it.

----------


## Thailandbound



----------


## Thailandbound

My friend had a fastpass for this ride.. what a guy.. he waited forty minutes and I waited an hour for this phenomenal ride. Ride on a Tron motorcycle rollercoaster.

----------


## Thailandbound

Waiting for this ride was all neon blue inside.

----------


## Thailandbound

The ride only lasts about five minutes or less, but it is pretty black and you have your head down although you can look up a bit.. no rails and you just go up and down and sideways.. very very fast.

----------


## Thailandbound

After the ride you come out with lots of Tron cars and things to see.

----------


## Thailandbound



----------


## Thailandbound

My new car..  :Smile:

----------


## DJ Pat

Where are the luvvy duvvy GF BF pics?

----------


## Chittychangchang

Fantastic pics , thanks for sharing.

Nice wheels, suits you :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

Credit where credit is due ... great trip report.























What were the toilets like?

The Chinese don't have a good rep for that outside of China.

----------


## DJ Pat

Good point. The toilets. 

Or did they just hang toilet rolls from random trees and walls

----------


## katie23

^great pics as usual, TB, thanks! I went to HK Disney a few years ago and posted pics too, but pics are gone due to last year's photofacket purge. 

Similar to your experience, it took ~1 hr to queue for the rides, as we didn't have the fast pass (I was still a newbie traveller & I didn't know about it). It was Xmas break and the lines were super long, even for the Winnie the Pooh train! 

Since it was in HK, ppl were disciplined while lining up. No pushing, elbowing or queue jumping. No spitting either. There were free water stations all around where you could refill water bottles. Toilets were clean too, as was the general area - lots of trash bins.

Prices of food & drinks were sky high (for us, since we were poor backpackers). However, the experience was totally worth it. We weren't able to go to all the places since we were dog tired by early evening. My sis went to Tomorrowland to take pics, while I gave up & just rested on a bench. I got to chat with a Filipina grandma (on a nearby bench) who was there with her son & teenage grandkids. Lots of tourists from PI that time, as it was Xmas break.

For those with kids, it's worth going to a Disneyland, just for the experience. But it would be better if they're maybe 7+ y.o. since some of the rides have height minimum requirements. 

Would I want to visit a Disneyland again? YES! 

Cheers, TB. More pics please.  :Smile: 

btw, terry also posted pics of HK Disney - the thread's buried somewhere, for anyone interested.

----------


## Thailandbound

Thanks folks.. 




> What were the toilets like?


The toilets were surprisingly clean and also had a choice of 10 squatters or 5 sit down toilets to choose from. Usually it is one normal sit down toilet, so I was impressed. Not a big fan of squatters personally. 






> Where are the luvvy duvvy GF BF pics?


Just a friend, and only one pic, but won't post it. lol. He's off in a few months to teach in Bangladesh.. lucky him. lol. 


^Thanks Katie.. I heard that the HK Disney is the smallest Disney out of all of them. I guess it makes sense since when you look at how compact HK is. Glad you enjoyed it. I do want to get to either the Tokyo Disney or the Florida Disney at some point.. must be the kid within. 

The whole place was very clean and I didn't see any people spitting surprisingly.  There were lots of toilets around and drinking water stations as well. This Shanghai Disney is huuuge and you have a lot of walking to do to see everything. Toy Story Land is fully slated to open later this month. The pics I showed of the Mr. Potato Head is part of Toy Story, but they are doing massive expansion of that part.

----------


## Thailandbound

> Cheers, TB. More pics please


I will post more soon.. breakfast time and coffee needed.  :Smile:

----------


## DJ Pat

> He's off in a few months to teach in Bangladesh.. lucky him. lol.


He could do a thread on Bangla's disneyland equivalent. You might be jealous.

----------


## fishlocker

Nice start, I'll give it two thumbs up. Maybe I'll put it in the bucket list for someday. 

What does a hotel cost ( usd please cause I'm too lazy to use my conversion app) near the park. 

I did a thread a while back on Universal Studios Orlando Florida. Amazing place. The fast pass was 100 usd but knocked the wait time to minutes from what averaged about 45min or so. Towards the evening I could get off a ride and if I liked it, as I did all of them. I could just walk to the entrance and get back on.

Good stuff so far, keep us gawker's in the loop. :party43:

----------


## Thailandbound

^^I might, Dhaka is where he is going..haha. 

^Thanks Fish. I'd love to see the pics of Orlando and the HK one if they are still available to view. The fast pass was $100, but how much was it to get into the park? I assume the fastpass was separate? 

I'd say check booking.com for hotels near the park.. there is so much variety in price.. but generally you are looking around $100 or more for something decent. 
I looked not long ago as I was thinking of staying in a hotel the night before my trip, but decided it was easier to just go by subway even though I was up at 630 am.  


A few more pics..

----------


## Thailandbound

Inside of the castle, so beautiful. 



This is a ropes course type of attraction, but it was closed for maintenance.. I was so disappointed.

----------


## crackerjack101

A good report TB with some pretty good photos, I must say though, on a personal note, that I cannot for the life of me understand the attraction of such fakery.

----------


## Thailandbound

> attraction of such fakery.


Thanks.. Hmm, not sure what you mean, but there are some cool rides.. and I'm a big fan of Disney movies and rides. 
Disney is obviously famous as there are many locations around the world that  atrtact a lot of people on a massive scale. Kids old and young can enjoy!

----------


## fishlocker

It's the oddities, the spectacle, the thrill of the rides and that sometimes fantasy and imagination make for an exciting time.

It's an escape from the day to day drudgery and in knowing the realization that sometimes reality sucks.

In a nut shell...



Fish.

----------


## fishlocker

https://teakdoor.com/travel-the-world...-onto-fla.html (Rolled onto Fla)

This doesn't have much of Universal Studios Orlando, but a link of part of that little adventure South anyway.

----------


## DJ Pat

A lot of the Chinese in your photos look healthier and are better dressed than the zero dollar trash that visits Thailand

----------


## Thailandbound

^Many middle and high class Chinese now.. super power of the world. 




> https://teakdoor.com/travel-the-world...-onto-fla.html (Rolled onto Fla)
> 
> This doesn't have much of Universal Studios Orlando, but a link of part of that little adventure South anyway


Cheers for that.. I'll have a look. I was looking at the website for Disney  in Orlando last night.. holy shiat. The prices are astronomical. Especially for us Canadians.. our dollar isn't worth as much. It is $350 CAD for a two day pass. I only paid $70 for a one day pass here. The park in Orlando looks super amazing though.

----------


## Thailandbound

> It's the oddities, the spectacle, the thrill of the rides and that sometimes fantasy and imagination make for an exciting time.
> 
> It's an escape from the day to day drudgery and in knowing the realization that sometimes reality sucks.
> 
> In a nut shell...


Ah Yes..  :Smile:

----------


## Thailandbound



----------


## Thailandbound



----------


## Thailandbound

Thought I'd post a few more for Katie and anyone else following. Thanks for the greens.

----------


## david44

> 


Good pix, hope you've not been kidknobbed by the Pilates of Ye Caribean







> he thrill of the rides


We have some rum before being tossed

----------


## Thailandbound

> Good pix, hope you've not been kidknobbed by the Pilates of Ye Caribean


Thanks.. I had a wonderful time..hehe..I was hoping I'd bump into the real Jack Sparrow (Johnny Depp), but no such luck!

----------


## katie23

Great pics.  :Smile: 

Was there a parade on Main Street in the morning & evening? I enjoyed that parade. Turns out there were lots of Pinoy workers in HK Disney, either as dancers or masked/costumed characters. I overheard them talking about their work, shifts, breaks, etc on the metro from Disney. 

Re: ticket prices, I think it's now ~80 USD for a 1-day ticket, but cheaper if you buy it online or through sites like Klook (a colleague asked me about Klook). When I went in 2012, it was ~50 USD. 

Re: superficiality - yes, theme parks are superficial. But as Fish said, it offers a day's respite from reality. There are also rides - for kids young and old, so that's fun too. 

As one who grew up watching Disney films and princesses, a visit to a Disneyland is one tick off the bucket list. I still know the lyrics of "Part of Your World" and Belle's song from Beauty and the Beast.  :Wink:   The animated movies came out when I was a kid. Not to mention Jasmine's part in "A whole new world", as it was sung by Lea Salonga, and we Pinoys were proud that she had entered the world stage via Miss Saigon, Les Miserables and Alladin. Cheers, TB!

----------


## Thailandbound

^I didn't see the parade and I believe we missed the fireworks as well. We were eating at the cheesecake factory at that time. 
I forgot to mention that there is a big section called DisneyTown with many stores you can buy souvenirs (I bought a Disney ring) as well as many restaurants. They have a Blue Frog, Element Fresh, Cheesecake Factory, Yunnan Restaurant and a few Japanese restaurants to name a few. 
We ate at the Cheesecake Factory and it was delicious, yet expensive. 





Many cheesecakes to choose from.

----------


## Thailandbound

Lady Godiva cheesecake. 



Pecan pumpkin cheesecake.

----------


## David48atTD

> I didn't see the parade and I believe we missed the fireworks as well. 
> 
> We were eating at the cheesecake factory at that time.


...  :Smile:

----------


## Thailandbound

^Why the repost?

----------


## Thailandbound

Friend sent this to me.. I was trying on a Minnie Mouse hat.

----------


## crackerjack101

> Friend sent this to me.. I was trying on a Minnie Mouse hat.


a vast improvement.

----------

